# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  ما لا تعرفه عن العواصف الترابية .. صور مدهشة

## هدوء عاصف

* ما لا تعرفه عن العواصف الترابية .. صور مدهشة* 



*

تبدو حبات الرمال صغيرة في أعيننا لذا دعونا بدايةً  نوضح ما يمكن أن تفعله تلك الحبات “الصغيرة”، لندرك من منا في الحقيقة صغير  بالنسبة للآخر:





 تخيلوا أن هذا الجدار الهائل الذي يزحف على مدينة بأكملها ما هو إلا حبات من الرمال التي حملها الهواء لينقلها من مكان لآخر!
 تعرف  هذه الظاهرة بعدة أسماء منها “العواصف الرملية” أو العواصف الترابية أو  الهبوب، وفيها يظهر فجأةً جدار من الغبار والرمال التي تزحف على كل ما  يقابلها ليتحول النهار إلى ليل ويظلم كل شيء!!





 تحدث  هذه الظاهرة الجوية في المناطق الجافة والصحراوية، وتنتشر بشكل كبير في  أفريقيا ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط خاصةً الجزيرة العربية، لكنها تحدث أيضاً في  كثير من المناطق حول العالم أينما توفرت الرمال والرياح.





 الصور  التي شاهدتموها بالأعلى هي أحد العواصف الترابية التي ضربت صحراء النقب  جنوب فلسطين المحتلة، وفيها وصل ارتفاع جدار الغبار لأكثر من 1.2 كيلومتر  كما ذكر المصور، بينما وصلت سرعة الرياح لأكثر من 60 كيلومتر!!
 وهذه صورة أخرى من السودان:





 للعواصف  الرملية الكبرى عدة حوادث شهيرة في التاريخ لعل أشهرها ما حدث في صحراء  مصر 500 عام قبل الميلاد حين دفن جيش قمبيز الثاني بأكمله (50,000 مقاتل)  في الرمال بسبب عاصفة رملية، ولم يعثر على أي أثر لهم حتى اليوم!





 لكن كيف تحدث هذه الظاهرة وما أسبابها؟

 تحدث  ظاهرة العواصف الرملية عادةً في المناطق التي تضم رمالاً جافاً كالصحراء،  وحين تصل سرعة الرياح لحد معين (14.5 كيلومتر في الساعة) تكون كافية لإحداث  اهتزازات لجزئيات الرمال لتبدأفي التقافز مع الرياح، ويختلف تأثير الرياح  على حبيبات الرمال باختلاف حجمها، فتستطيع الرياح بسهولة حمل الجزئيات  الصغيرة أما الكبيرة فتزحف مع الرياح على الأرض وتؤدي بزحفها ذاك لتطاير  جزئيات أخرى!
 لا تحدث العاصفة بشكلها المرعب  بسبب التأثير الفيزيائي المباشر فقط، بل تؤدي حبيبات الرمال المحمولة جواً  إلى توليد مجال من الطاقة الاستاتيكية التي تجذب مزيداً من الحبيبات،  تماماً كما تفعل البالونة أحياناً حين تقربها من رأسك فتقوم بجذب شعيراتك.






 صورة لعاصفة ضربت ولاية تكساس الأمريكية سنة 1953

 تخيل أن ترى أمامك جداراً من الرمال يصل ارتفاعه لضعف ارتفاع أعلى ناطحة سحاب بناها الإنسان!!





 تكمن  مشاكل هذا النوع من العواصف في عدة أمور أولها أنه تحدث فجأة دون أي  تحذير، وحين تحدث يتحول النهار إلى ليل وتصبح الرؤية مستحيلة 

 المشكلة  الثانية هي تأثيرها على خصوبة التربة في المناطق التي تنقل الغبار منها.  لذا تؤدي هذه الظاهرة إلى تصحير مناطق جديدة كل عام وتهجير مئات آلاف  السكان.





 المقلق  أن معدل حدوث هذه العواصف تضاعف خلال الخمسين عاماً الماضية، ويظن العلماء  أن أنشطة البشر الضارة بالبيئة هي أحد أسباب زيادة هذه الظاهرة.








 مع  أن الصور التي شاهدناها وما ذكرناه من معلومات عنها حتى الآن لا يبشر بأي  خير، لكن في الحقيقة ظاهرة العواصف الرملية من الظواهر المفيدة للحياة على  الأرض، فتخيلوا مثلاً أن الرياح تحمل 40 مليون طن كل عام من الصحراء الكبرى  لغابات الأمازون لتثبيت أشجارها والإبقاء على خصوبة أرضها!!




 وأترككم ختاماً مع مقطع من مقدمة ابن خلدون يتحدث فيه فوائد عن هذه الظاهرة:
 “ذكر  أن الأرض بعد تقلب الفصول من فصل إلى فصل (أي من الشتاء إلى الصيف) تبدأ  بلفظ أمراض وحشرات لو تركت لأهلكت العالم، فيرسل الله الغبار..
 فتقوم هذه الأتربة والغبار بقتلها..
 وتتراوح  حجم حبة الرمل بحسب الحشرة فبعضها صغير يدخل عيونها وبعضها يدخل أنوفها  وبعضها في جوفها وبعضها في أذانها وتميتها . وأيضا تلفظ الأرض الأمراض بعد  الرطوبة خلال فصل الشتاء. .فلا يقتلها ويبيدها إلا الغبار.
 فسبحان من بيده التدبير وله الحكمة البالغة..”
 ************ 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الصور الاولى بتخوف ,, بس الصراحه الله يبعدنا عنها

والله بعين اللي معهم تحسس من هيك جو ,,


يعطيك العافيه هدوء*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تقرير رائع ومعلومات قيمة عن العواصف الترابية مدعم بالصور استمتعت كتير و أنا بقرأ بالموضوع 

اختيار كالعادة مميز 
أشكرك "هدوء "

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكور هدوء على هذه المعلومات
والصور المدهشة فعلا في عالم العواصف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم جميعاً ارجو لكم الفائدة والمتعة دوماً 
*

----------


## بسمه

مشكور هدوء على المعلومات

----------


## shams spring

* فسبحان من بيده التدبير وله الحكمة البالغة.

معلومات رائعة هدوووء ... الله يعطيك الف عافية يا رب*

----------

